# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  انتخابات الاندية الطلابية فـي (اليرموك) 27 الجاري

## The Gentle Man

حددت جامعة اليرموك يوم السابع والعشرين من الشهر الجاري موعدا لاجراء انتخابات الهيئات الادارية للاندية الطلابية.
ووفق عميد شؤون الطلبة الدكتور محمود درابسه فانه سيفتح باب الترشيح لعضوية الهيئات الإدارية في السادس عشر من الشهر الجاري ولمدة ثلاثة أيام، موضحا إن العمادة قد اتخذت كافة الإجراءات الكفيلة بإنجاح العملية الديمقراطية للأندية الطلابية.
وبين ان التعليمات تشترط في المرشح لعضوية الهيئة الإدارية أن لا يقل معدله التراكمي عن الحد الأدنى في تعليمات منح الدرجات العلمية المختلفة للجامعة،وان لا تقل المدة المتبقية لتخرجه من الجامعة عن فصلين دراسيين متواصلين على الأقل،وان لا تقل مدة التحاقه بالجامعة فصلان دراسيان متواصلان، علاوة على عدم صدور أية عقوبة تأديبية بحقه.
وأوضح درابسه انه انتسب للأندية حوالي 12 الف طالب وطالبة من مختلف الكليات، مشيرا الى أن لدى العمادة برامج واضحة لتنشيط وتفعيل الأندية بما يعكس طموحات منتسبيها. يذكر ان الأندية الطلابية تضم احد عشر ناديا هي الأردن اولا، والثورة العربية الكبرى، والأدبي، والحوار والفكر، والتراث الشعبي، والاحتياجات الخاصة، والعناية بالأطفال، واللغات، والالكترونيات، والمياة والبيئة، وبنك الدم.

----------

